# "Loading Phonebook" - Won't Happen



## Ksquared (Apr 7, 2011)

My phone pairs and I can make hands-free calls; I can even use the voice control system. But my phonebook refuses to load and simply flashes "PHONEBOOK LOADING" without ever loading the phonebook. When I ask it to "read the phonebook" it responds that the phonebook is empty.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what the problem is? Am I doing something wrong? This is not covered in the telephone manual I received with my manual package.

I have a 2007 Z4 3.0Si. My phone is a Samsung Epic 4G Android and, as I said, it paired easily and works fine.

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can offer.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi

I have no idea if this will work or not, but have a quick look at this article

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/realworld/366502/how-to-make-your-bmw-sync-with-your-smartphone

The thing is, you have a four year old car and the electronics in it were probably designed 1-2 years prior to that. Android hadn't made any inroads at that time. As technology moves forward, you cannot expect the very latest devices to support or work with older devices, every time, all the time and anytime. The Bluetooth functions etc will be to standards, A2DP for music streaming for instance, but as newer drivers and software is written, they might be incompatible with older versions.

Give it a try and see how you go!

cheers, Dennis!


----------

